# Need help from the Honda guys....Trade my 04 Raptor 660 for an 06 Rancher 350



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

I have been wanting to get rid of the raptor for a while since I dont ride it after buying the brute, and the gf wants a bike for herself, and I found a guy who wants to trade his 06 rancher for a Raptor. here are the specs on the two bikes:

04 Raptor 660: t4 pro circuit exhaust, air box lid removed, jetted to match, carbs just rebuilt, full aluminum skid plate, aftermarket front bumper, and an aftermarket rear grab bar, new starter clutch, new xring chain. Only issues are a crack/puncture in the rear left fender and the ignition cylinder has been removed and replaced with a toggle. 

06 Rancher 350(non ES): stock, except for 26" vampires and a gun rack on the front. From what I can tell from the pictures and what he has told me is that the front rack is bent and has chipped paint/surface rust, one of the floorboards is cracked, and there is a leak at the valve cover gasket. It does not have 

I talked to a friend of mine who had a rancher and got the down-low on it, but wanted to get some more opinions. The going price for a raptor 660 like mine around here is about $2200. I know a 4x4 rancher goes for more($3000-$3500 on average). I think it is a pretty good deal for me, just wanna get yalls opinion. Thanks. 

-Greg


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

Just talked to the guy and asked him about smoking at all, here is his response, verbatim:

"It does when u hit the gas hard because i keep a little bit more oil then full just in case i get out in the woods and I dont want to get low and hurt the motor. 

From that, I can gather it is burning oil then.......hmmmmmm


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws (Nov 22, 2009)

go for it we (TEAMWAY2DEEP) had a rancher 350 with snorkel and 25 inch vampires and it smoked a lil but we drownded it in the winter and it froze in ice water over the bars till the water went down and we could get out the , no water in the air box, changed the oil still smoked a little drownded it countless more times! ended up rebuilding the motor for around $250. They are really cheap on parts but we broke a ton of tirerods to...but we also ride our stuff a little harder than most people...we have 3 brute and 650 runs great.(knock on wood) and one 750 is getting a 916 and other is sold. but the rancher is a good bike and very reliable. just my .02


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

the 375 big bore kit from HL is a great mod  I was more than satisfied


----------

